# Live Streaming at Home issues



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi all... so I am trying to use the live streaming on both my PC and iPad app. My setup is just one HR44 on my home network, and on the same network as all other devices. From the iPad app, I can see the HR44, have verified it's IP address. I can use the remote control in the iPad app and control my DVR, that works fine. However, when I go to live stream tv from the app it says that the DVR and my tablet are not on the same network.

So my question is what is going on? Any thoughts? My only thought is that I do not currently have Whole Home service on my account, as I only have one TV and receiver currently. Could this be the problem? I have not found anywhere on DirecTV's site that says you must have this service for live streaming to work, but that's what I can think of. 

Any other thoughts would be appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is your HR44 showing "Internet connected: Yes" on your DirecTV®.com account?


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes it is, unfortunately.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scuba_tim said:


> Hi all... so I am trying to use the live streaming on both my PC and iPad app. My setup is just one HR44 on my home network, and on the same network as all other devices. From the iPad app, I can see the HR44, have verified it's IP address. I can use the remote control in the iPad app and control my DVR, that works fine. However, when I go to live stream tv from the app it says that the DVR and my tablet are not on the same network.
> 
> So my question is what is going on? Any thoughts? My only thought is that I do not currently have Whole Home service on my account, as I only have one TV and receiver currently. Could this be the problem? I have not found anywhere on DirecTV's site that says you must have this service for live streaming to work, but that's what I can think of.


Don't know if Whole Home has to be activated, but since you are likely paying for it anyway, you may as well activate it.

But also try rebooting your WiFi router, and resetting (with no changes) your Network Settings on the DVR. Are you hard wired to the '44? Fixed IP or default?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I'd suspect a network issue of some sort. Do you have multiple routers wireless access points etc?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had DAFI (the iPad app) get confused between in-house and OOH so I generally kill the multi-task and restart it.

You might try re-sending authorization from the D website or the fixed IP from above - and NO double routers unless you know what to set up.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi all, thanks for the tips. So yesterday after flipping through settings on the HR44 I notice that I do not have the Youtube or Pandora apps available. The HR44 said it was connected to internet and network services were working (or reported as working). I did reauthorize, as suggested, yesterday, no impact by this moring. So I then did two red button resets before leaving for work, and can now get Youtube, Pandora AND stream content on my PC but not the ipad app. So there is a small step forward. PC is working, ipad is not. Both are using the same wireless network and I can still control my HR44 via the ipad remote app.

Oh, and I only have one wireless router, so not multiples there. All devices are on wireless, and the HR44 is on a fixed IP. I've pulled the plug on the router as well. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's the clincher... live streaming works on PC and android app. Just tried that one and to my surprise it worked. I'd say the double reset of the box fixed something, but there seems to be something with the ipad app that does not want to live stream.


----------



## DGF9600 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am having a similar issue with the app not working right. It has been a couple of weeks since it worked ( but I had a vacation in there). The iPad app nor iphone app will no longer stream video for the in home channels. 

I have power cycled the phone, iPad, router, DSL connection ( only one router active), hd dvrs. I have also verified the internet connections and whole home connections on both dvrs. The app will see the dvrs and control the remote. Directv phone support was no help. They suggested uninstalling and reinstalling the app. 

I agree with scuba Tim that it sounds lie a router issue but I made no modifications to the router in quite some time. 

Directv said it was a known issue and the ticket would be elevated, but that was Tuesday night. (3 nights ago). 

Other thoughts?


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

You nailed it, uninstalled the app and reinstalled the app, now live streaming on ipad too.

So, in short to fix my problem initially had to do two red button reboots in 30 min window. This brought back live streaming on PC and android. Then reinstalled ipad app. Now all is working. Thanks!



DGF9600 said:


> I am having a similar issue with the app not working right. It has been a couple of weeks since it worked ( but I had a vacation in there). The iPad app nor iphone app will no longer stream video for the in home channels.
> I have power cycled the phone, iPad, router, DSL connection ( only one router active), hd dvrs. I have also verified the internet connections and whole home connections on both dvrs. The app will see the dvrs and control the remote. Directv phone support was no help. They suggested uninstalling and reinstalling the app.
> I agree with scuba Tim that it sounds lie a router issue but I made no modifications to the router in quite some time.
> Directv said it was a known issue and the ticket would be elevated, but that was Tuesday night. (3 nights ago).
> Other thoughts?


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

This started happening to me around July 2nd. Only a couple channels appear on my iPad2 and iPhone. The rest are blacked out. DirecTV never told their C/S Reps but there is a nationwide streaming issue that their software people are still working on after a month. If I am not mistaken they put out an app update right before all this happened. Anyway, I called DTV and I got $11.00 a month off my bill for 12 months for the aggravation. I get a message saying I must be connected to my in-home network, which I am. The same is happening to my wife's iPad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ColdWarVet said:


> . The rest are blacked out. DirecTV never told their C/S Reps but there is a nationwide streaming issue


My iPad Air works flawlessly streaming these channels


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Peds48 My iPad Air works flawlessly streaming these channels 

I can only say what came from DirecTV. They are having major issues with the iPad app.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ColdWarVet said:


> I can only say what came from DirecTV. They are having major issues with the iPad app.


Welcome to DBSTalk! If you hit the Quote button, the post you're replying to will show up and then you can delete that which you don't want to quote.


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Lax


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ColdWarVet said:


> Peds48 My iPad Air works flawlessly streaming these channels
> 
> I can only say what came from DirecTV. They are having major issues with the iPad app.


When they have no answer for your issue, blaming it on a nation wide "known issue" seems to get the caller off the phone rather quickly so that the can move to the next caller.


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

You may be right, but I Googled DirecTV iPad Streaming issues and I found several blogs with people having the same issue as I am having. My 2 yr contract is up in Oct. if the issue still exists, i can look at AT&T, Dish or Comcast


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Well after only getting like six channels to live stream at home on my iPad 2 for the past 7 weeks, countless calls to DTV CS, and being given multiple answers, a service call to be told it's a nationwide issue with the app, today I saw the update. Same old ****. It worked fine from Oct 2012 until July 2014. Other blogs report many other people having the same issue.

My contract expires Oct 20 and DTV can shove it. I was so thrilled with it until July then they just dropped the ball. CS reps had no idea what's going on. Then my ticket is resolved when it wasn't. One says it is a nationwide problem, another says no, then my last call yesterday said it was.

Now I have to decide, Comcast (who has the worst CS), Dish Network or AT&T.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You'd give up the best content and gear because a third party device is borked?


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

I use my iPad to stream a lot. Sitting on the patio, having a beer and watching a ball game. I don't like paying to get something and not get it and being jerked around at the same time. If they won't address the problem I'm done. From various blogs others are having the same issues


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you considered purchasing a Slingbox? It would definitely accomplish what you want on your iPad. You wouldn't even have to buy the newest model (M1) as the 350 works great.


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

What is a sling box also why would I have perfect service for 23 months now this?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Before your frustration really mounts, are you interested in trying to troubleshoot it here? Have you done resets of GG? Have you deleted and reinstalled the app?


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

I checked the IP's and they match. I've rebooted the receiver. I've deleted the app and reinstalled it. I've shut down my iPad. My wife is experiencing the same thing on her ipad2. An update came out yesterday for the app......same thing. I've called CS multiple times spending at least an hour each time. Nothing. I had a service tech come out. He told me his previous service call was exactly the same, and he spent three hours on the phone with his customer service and was finally told it was a nation wide issue with streaming. He said if I wasn't connected to my home network, I wouldn't get the six channels I get. I don't know where else to go. All I know if not resolved by the October....they lost me as a customer.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're talking about live streaming to the iPad through DAFI, it's not a national problem. Nor the streaming via GenieGo from the DVRs.

Both are working fine here.


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't have Genie. All I have is the DVR installed in 2012. If you Google "DirecTV iPad streaming issues" you will see countless others having the same issue. I can stream HGTV, DIY, Fox News, Fox Business, a couple of cooking channels and weather channel. All others are blacked out. I get a you need to be connected to home service, which is crap. But I am only repeating what DT is telling me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I just disabled GenieGo, to make sure it wasn't streaming, and repeated my "Watch on iPad" list. Some couple dozens shows play all right; one didn't. 

It has to be on your home network for licensing restrictions, for the most part. 

I'd reset the modem/router or both if you have separates. 

Good luck.


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Reset both modem & router....then deleted app again and reinstalled. Still the same. As I mentioned I'm seeing on other blogs there are many others having the exact same issue. Thanks for the suggestion. While I love DT, I need to be able to stream, so if they don't get it fixed soon, there are other services I can go to.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What version? I just discovered that my app had already updated last night or this morning when I ran the tests for you. 

What shows work and what ones don't? (I am using the default right hand column in the app.)


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

I updated the app last night. I can't get TBS, TNT, history channel, smithsonian, investigation discovery, CNN, tcm, amc....the only channels I get were mentioned earlier


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ColdWarVet said:


> I updated the app last night. I can't get TBS, TNT, history channel, smithsonian, investigation discovery, CNN, tcm, amc....the only channels I get were mentioned earlier


I can get all them alright


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Dumb question. . . I am good for that. Have you gone into the iPad settings and selected "Forget this network" for your home network and then reconnected to it after?

I have had several instances over the past month where the iPad's network services were flaky till I did that. We have gotten an iOS update in this timeframe just to remind everyone.

Please forgive me if you have done this and noted so earlier. I have been reading from the beginning. Nonetheless I have had strange network maladies from time to time and this has fixed them for me. It really sounds like the app doesn't recognize it being at home perhaps a reset at this level might resolve?

I have seen these odd network issues on all of my iOS devices (iPaid2, iPaid Air, iPaid Mini w Retina display, iPhone5s, iPod Touch (fifth gen), and iPhone 4 now running as my "iPood") something or other has caused me to have to forget and reconnect to my home network (and several others) on all my devices since the last 2 iOS updates have hit. This very issue might have been one of them actually.

Don "at my age it is getting difficult to remember , , , what were we talking about?" Bolton


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes. I did this my first time on the phone with DT and just did it again. Thanks for the input though


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

ColdWarVet said:


> What is a sling box


It's a place shifting device that allows you to watch all your live or recorded (DVR) content anywhere you are with an internet connection. No restrictions on the channels available out of home either. Apps available for PC/Mac, iPad, iPhone, Android, Roku, airplay with AppleTV, Kindle, WDTV Player, etc. When you are watching outside your home network the quality of how good it will be is based on how much upload speed you have and the download speed on the other (receiving) end. It does takeover you receiver/DVR though so if someone is home and changes the channel or you change it remotely, you might fight over what to watch lol :lol: , what I personally do though is I have a dedicated receiver for only the Slingbox.

http://www.sling.com/
http://www.sling.com/Products/SlingplayerApps.aspx

Review of the M1: http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/05/slingbox-m1-review/


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks. I may consider it once this bloody situation is corrected.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

OK I had the same issue on my iPaid2 tonight after the upgrade. The upgrade prompted me to relogin after I started the DAFI interface which I did but I could only get the remote streaming content active. Several stops and starts later no joy. Settings confimed I was in home, receivers were all connected. 

My purpose was to test my GenieGo streaming so. . . After watching a genieGo playback which STREAMED with no issues finally! YAY! (Mongo impressed with upgrade)

Anyway after that I tried stopping the program (flick to oblivion) and restarting several times. Still no joy. Went into settings and logged out. Upon logging back in all is fine! 

So it seems the logout and back in set all the bits proper for me.

On my iPaid Air I brought up the program at the office initially and upon starting here at home later it too did not see all the streaming content. Twice shutting it down and restarting it fixed that which is why I stubbornly persisted that on the iPaid2 despite that not fixing it.

Reccomend you try an in program logout from settings and relogin and see if that makes it fizz. I am wondering now if the uninstall and reinstall actions one takes are really not what fixes things but getting a proper login initialization is?

Don "sometimes I feel like a nut, sometimes I don't" Bolton


----------



## ColdWarVet (Aug 5, 2014)

I tried logging off my network and back on...still only about to get remote streaming. At the end of my patience with DTV


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Argh! The iPaid Air had this same issue this morning. Re initializing didn't do it, logout back in didn't work. Then I tried logout, exit the program (flick to oblivion) checked FacePlant, then started up the iPaid app and logged in and fine again.

To my observations there seems to be an inconsistency in the in/out of home initialization functionality that seems to set the initialization caught between both states.

Don "of course it could just be blind luck too" Bolton


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I follow virtually the same procedure as you did... Log out of the DirecTV app from the settings menu, force close the app, and turn the iPad completely off and it always fixes it for me.

I've also found that if I log out of the app (from the settings menu) immediately after I finish streaming when I go back to it and log back in it always works normally. It is an authentication issue that clears itself over time when you are logged out.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

same here. Driving me nuts.


----------

